# New Years Day on Shoshone 2015



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sweet! Ill be there! (unless I break my hand skiing like I did last year XD)


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I hope you can make it! Skiing is dangerous. 



Caleb125 said:


> Sweet! Ill be there! (unless I break my hand skiing like I did last year XD)






Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

I put a work request to get the day off in this morning.  Leaving the Denver area around 8:15


----------



## WildFlower5280 (Aug 18, 2014)

I will be there...Boofing for Beth!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

WildFlower5280 said:


> I will be there...Boofing for Beth!


YES!!! I am going to miss Beth this year at NYD Shoshone. She was always someone I could count on being ready to paddle in the cold.


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll be there. Though it won't stop me, I'll admit, I'm hoping for a mild day, not another ~15F day. John


----------



## cyclodd (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm very happy to see this tradition has revived. I am hoping to be there again this year as last year but after missing more than 3 decades for whatever reason, (including not wishing to boat it alone in the winter) So I encourage any other old goats in old boats to join in. And don't forget your farmer-johns and a wool sweater.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Who is getting fired up for the first day of the 2015 paddling season? 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh ya, Getting an east coast crew together!! Gotta love some nyd playboating action. We have no snow, but I'll be think of you all freezing ur butts off!!!


----------



## Max1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wish I could go but its been only 6 weeks since my surgery. Stay warm!


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Didn't break my hand again so I will be there with a group of 4!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Tomorrow is going to be great on Shoshone! Looks like it won't be too cold, but still cold enough to make it special in an iced up PFD sort of way. I'm in Louisiana and will miss my first NYD on Shoshone in nearly a decade. It is one of my most anticipated paddling days of the year. 

Carry on, meet at high noon at Grizzly Creek, make new friends and enjoy every frozen minute on the river! Have fun, dress warm, if you flip... roll and keep each other safe! I'll be there next year and I hope to see you all on a river soon! 

-Peter
Home - Famagogo


----------



## kelloggshow (Jun 14, 2011)

It was another awesome New Year's Day on Shoshone. Check out our video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r60TORu_8W4
Kellogg Show » Living in an RV with Twelve Kids


----------

